# Type exit to boot every time?



## freebird1 (Apr 17, 2014)

It's been a while since I touched GreeNER.  But I want to replicate a project we did in school 2 years ago.  I know I forgot everything.and must relearn, but I know this never happened ;(

I downloaded FreeBSD 10 and installed it in VirtualBox. When it boots, it says 
	
	



```
type in full shell name or return for /bin/sh
```
I do enter but it bumps me down a line. Only way to get to the prompt to log me in is type exit and then it loads commands on screen and then to the prompt.  

Anyone see this before?  Thanks.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 17, 2014)

You are booting into single-user mode. Select multi-user mode instead.


----------



## freebird1 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: type exit to bpot everytime?*

Ok, I was just using root on the system for now, so I chose single user.  But then I chose multiuser and it worked.  Thanks!


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 18, 2014)

Single user doesn't necessarily mean what you think it means.  It just doesn't run /etc/rc to start any of the networking or other services under /etc/rc.d that make the computer actually useful.  Generally you'll only need single user mode to do major maintenance where you don't want everything starting.


----------

